
We Built on Ethereum Blockchain to Create New AR Real Estate and Ad Marketplace - normbond
https://www.reddit.com/r/ethereum/comments/b9vn45/we_built_on_ethereum_blockchain_to_create_a_new/
======
robertAngst
This is why alt coins fail. (Bitcoin might be digital gold)

There is seemingly No use-case.

Who cares if my video game data is trustless? Ubisoft's store bricked my copy
of Farcry 3, and I will never buy a Ubisoft product again.

What is important enough to justify the large expense of blockchain.

